# Eyeglasses / Glass eye



## sakvaka

I'd like to know how the words "eyeglasses" and "glass eye" differ in your languages.

Please also include translations for "eye" and "glass" for better comparison.

Glass eye = An *ocular prosthesis* or artificial eye that replaces a missing natural eye.

Let me begin with Finnish.

eye = silmä (10)
glass = lasi (5)
eyeglasses = silmälasit (pl.)
glass eye = lasisilmä

Declension and consonant gradation types can be found from the website of Kotus (Research Institute for the Languages of Finland).
http://kaino.kotus.fi/sanat/nykysuom...utustyypit.php
http://kaino.kotus.fi/sanat/nykysuom...telutyypit.php


----------



## LucíaV

Hi,
In Spanish:
- Eye = Ojo
- Glass = Cristal
- Eyeglasses = Gafas / Anteojos
- Glass eye = Ojo de cristal.

Regards


----------



## sokol

In German:

- Auge = eye
- Glas = glass

- Augengläser (plural word) = eye glasses = however not the standard word for it (which would be "Brillen") but used nevertheless
- Glasauge (sg.), Glasaugen (pl.) = glass eye = however an incorrect term as the correct terms would be "Augenprothese" or "Kunstharzauge", but still it is widely used

This follows standard rules of composition in German where the first noun is a determinator for the second one, that is - the second noun is primary, the first one only qualifies a quality of the second noun.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

- Eye = Olho
- Glass = Vidro
- Eyeglasses = Óculos
- Glass eye = Olho de vidro.


----------



## HBZ55

In Arabic:

- Eye = 3ayn
- Glass = zojaaj
- Eye glasses = naDDaaraat (comes from the root "NaDaRa" which means to look)
- Glass eye = 3ayn zojaajiyya (I don't know if this is used to refer to an artificial eye)


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew:

Eye = עין ayin
Glass = זכוכית zkhukhit
Eyeglasses = משקפיים mishkafa'im
Glasse eye = עין זכוכית ayin zkhukhit


----------



## Kate_1221

Dutch:

eye = oog
glass = glas
(eye) glasses = bril
glass eye = glazen oog


----------



## Favara

*Catalan:
*Eye: _Ull_
Glass: _Vidre
_Eyeglasses: _Ulleres_
Glass eye: _Ull de vidre_


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
eye=οφθαλμός (ofθalm*o*s, noun, _m._-->ophthalmology). Colloquially is called μάτι (m*a*ti, noun, _n._, from the Byzantine Greek ὀμμάτιον-om*a*tion, noun, _n._, diminutive of the ancient ὄμμα-*o*mma, noun, _n._, alternative name for eye).
glass=γυαλί (ʝial*i*, noun, _n._, from the ancient ὕαλος-h*y*alos, noun, _f._).
eyeglasses=γυαλιά (ʝiali*a*, noun, _n._, plural, lit. glasses).
glass eye=γυάλινο μάτι (ʝi*a*lino m*a*ti, lit. glassy-eye).


----------



## Saluton

Russian:
eye - глаз (glaz, noun, m.)
glass - стекло (stekl*o*, noun, n.)
(eye)glasses - очки (ochk*i*, plural noun, a special word that has nothing in common with глаз and стекло)
glass eye - стеклянный глаз (stekl*ya*nnyy glaz)


----------



## enoo

French:
eye = œil (m)
glass = verre (m)
glass eye = œil de verre (m)
eyeglasses = lunettes (f pl.)

("lunettes" comes from "lune", moon, and means more or less "small moons", maybe because of the shape of the glasses)


----------



## Encolpius

Hungarian

eye = szem, glass = üveg

szemüveg = glasses
üvegszem = glass eyes


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

eye - oko (n.)
eyes - oči (f.pl.)
glass (noun) - staklo (n.)
glass (adjective) - stakleni, -a, -o
eyeglasses - naočari (f.pl. or m.pl.) or naočare (f.pl.)
glass eye - stakleno oko (n.)


----------



## HUMBERT0

In Spanish (México):
- Eye = Ojo
- Glass = Vidrio
- Eyeglasses = Lentes / Gafas / Anteojos
- Glass eye = Ojo de vidrio


----------



## OldAvatar

In Romanian:
- Eye = ochi
- Glass = sticlă
- Eyeglasses = ochelari
- Glass eye = ochi de sticlă


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian:

eye - oко
eyes - очи
eyeglassеs - очила


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Salamin sa Mata


----------



## Anja.Ann

In Italian:

eye = occhio
glass = vetro 
eyeglasses = occhiali
glass eye = occhio di vetro 

Ciao


----------



## sakvaka

mataripis said:


> Tagalog: Salamin sa Mata



What is this? Glass, eye, eyeglasses or glass eye? 

As requested in #1, could you also explain the formation of the words, please?


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

eye - oko
eyes - oči
glass - sklo
glass (adjective) - skleněný
eyeglasses - brýle
glass eye - skleněné oko


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:

eye:目me
glass:ガラスgarasu (硝子 in Kanji) as in window glass; グラスgurasu as in a glass of wine, which of them originates, also borrowed, from the same word glass.
glass(adjectivally):ガラス製の(glass-made), ガラスの(of glass)
eyeglasses:眼鏡megane (lit. eye-mirrors)
glass eye:グラスアイgurasu-ai (transliterated from English glass-eye)


----------



## DaylightDelight

Japanese:


810senior said:


> glass eye:グラスアイgurasu-ai (transliterated from English glass-eye)


グラスアイ may not be understood by most people as an artificial eye .
We don't have a single word for a "glass eye" as an artificial eye made of glass.
artificial eye: 義眼 /gigan/ (pseudo eye)
We say something like ガラスの義眼 if we need to specify the material.


----------



## 810senior

DaylightDelight said:


> グラスアイ may not be understood by most people as an artificial eye.



That's exactly right. I should've translated it as 義眼(artificial eye).


----------

